# I need the USB driver for Westell 7500 Router/modem



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

A90-750045-07 is the model. 

I have not been able to find the driver anywhere online. :x

Also, this will be for a linux system. How would I incorporate the driver? (in Luite)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the Verizon installation disk? The driver is on the disk, if not you'll have to get Verizon to send you one.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I went to Westell's website and there is no driver available.

A90-750045-07


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

*sigh* I don't think the disc came. Frontier sent me two modems by mistake and I looked through the un-touched box and found no disk. 

Oh. *sigh* Then maybe I'll just have to borrow my aunts wireless laptop card...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Frontier may not support USB hookups, Ethernet is the better setup.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

On the downloads page there is a download for Linux tools. Perhaps the driver is included within that package. I can't open it as I'm running Windows, but it's worth a try.


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Frontier may not support USB hookups, Ethernet is the better setup.


That's all fine and dandy, but not if there's no ethernet port.. D=


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It's quite simple! Download on the machine you are on now and put it on a usb flash drive. Then put the flash drive in the Linux machine and there it is.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

PrinceRameses said:


> That's all fine and dandy, but not if there's no ethernet port.. D=



What Brand /Model PC ?


The Linux tools I'm pretty sure are diagnostic tools for use in Linux.

Version had so much trouble with USB setups on Westell modems they at one point were giving away network cards instead of troubleshooting USB issues.


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

IBM thinkpad 600. But I got a wireless card for it. 
Not sure if it will work on luit, though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 600 would be USB 1.0 standard, the westell setup I'm 99% sure needs a 2.0 USB port.

Probably best with the PCMCIA slot card either wired or wireless, they were originally designed to use a desktop docking station which would have the lan port.


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Yes that's what I have now. I need a (very) small graphical linux os now.  Luit isn't cutting it. (can't setup the internet connection or install it to HD..)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried Puppy Linux?


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Yes. Puppy is always mentioned when it comes to old hardware.. but I don't have enough RAM for it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DSL is another option> DSL information


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What about damn small linux DSL information


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I heard that somewhere before


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

They say something about minds thinking alike


----------

